# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " حسان القضاة " للمرة الثانية ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

لي الشرف بتقديمة اليوم لاكمال ما لم يكمله في الماضي 
لي الشرف ان اقوم بدعوتة ليكون هنا بيننا وليفصح عن صمته 
هو شاعر بين الشعراء اديب ومتكلم بين الادباء
مدير بحكمة وله تجارب قديمة في حل الامور 
اقدم اليكم اخوتي اليوم 
شاعرنا ومديرنا حسان القضاة الذي سبق وانا جلس على هذا الكرسي قديما لكن ولظروفه  لم يكمل المسيرة اهلا وسهلا مرة اخرى على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1266&page=2
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1266&page=3
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1266&page=4
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1266&page=5

 وهاي هي الاسئلة الي تم في الماضي طرحها عليه حتى لالا تكرر  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

حروفه ملتهبه..كلماته نبض رقيق يداعب اهاتنا..لحن حزين ينساب معانقا احساساتنا..
هو:
طفل برئ..
رجل قوي..
صادق المشاعر..
صاحب القرار...
مناضل عنيد..
واثق الخطوه..
حالم برئ..
دموعه من حبر...وحروفه من تبر
هو الذي تغنى قائلا:

غاليتي لا تتراجعي وتنطوي
فالكلام ليس كالثياب
فإن كنتِ المطر غاليتي
فأنا اصلكِ أنا السحاب
وإن كنتِ نهراً فأنا
من جعل مياهك تنساب
وأن كنتِ سطراً
فأنا وضعتهُ في كتاب
وأن صرتي اميرةً
بيديّ خططتها شجره الانساب


اهلاً بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب

تغرد بوجودك

في كرسي الاعتراف

نــســتــقـبلك ونــفــرش طــريــقـك بـالـورد

ونــعـطـر حـبــر الــكـلـمـات بــالــمسـك والـعـنــبــر

رحبوا معي بالاخ العزيز
((حسان القضاه))

----------


## زهره التوليب

أخي حسان ليشرفني ان اكون اول من يسأل

حسان...بماذا تختلف ملهمتك عن بقيه نساء الارض؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

شباب تم فتح الموضوع ...بامكانكم تسألو الان..بس على مهلكو على حسان :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا بك اخي حسان

_ماذا تعني لك هذه الحياه؟؟؟؟

_هل انت من مؤيدين قول "اذا الحياه جميله لماذا ولدنا و نحن نبكي"؟؟

_هل انت بنظرك شخص ناجح؟؟

_بتمنى تقدم لي نصيحه...

----------


## فارس

الأخ حسان

هل كل من يكتب الشعر هو انسان رومانسي؟

وهل الشعر اصبح سلعه تباع وتشترى؟

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 

عند دخولي للمنتدى  صادفتني يافظة كُتبَ عليها ( يا انسيآب يرآعْ شاركنا بطرح اسئلتك على ضيفنا

 المدير العام ( حسان القضاة ) في ضيف كرسي الاعتراف  ) 

فلم أفوت على نفسي شرف المشاركة وطرح الأسئلة. 

سيدي ( حسان القضاة ) 

بالرغم من قصر الفترة التي قضيتها بينكم ، إلا أنني لامست مدى محبة الأعضاء لك، ولامستُ أيضاً ثقافتك العالية ولغتك القوية.

وهذا ما زادني شغفاً لطرح أسئلتي:


_ قرات لك ديواناً شعري في المنتدى ، وآخر لم يسعفني الوقت لقرائته. 

هل قمتَ بطباعة مدوناتك شخصياً من غير رقابة ؟ أم أن هنالك جهةً معينة تبنت كتاباتك وقامت بنشرها ؟ 

أتمنى إجابة مفصلة 

- في أحد المواضيع التي قام بطرحها الاخ ( ابن الأدرن ) والذي تحدث فيه عن كيفية اختيارك للمشرفين، قمتُ بالرد عليه وتوجيه أسئلةٍ موسعة للإدارة الكريمة، وكانت ردة فعلك حذف ردي وتثبيت الموضوع! 

ما سبب حذفك الصامت للرد؟ ولماذا تهربتَ من الإجابة على استفساراتي؟


_  


> أجمل اللوحات تلك التي يرسمها الاعضاء بأنفسهم ، مهما كانت بسيطه أو معقده ،فانها تحمل افكارهم ، همومهم ،ثقافتهم ، وعيهم ، نظرتهم للحياة ونظرتهم حول ما يهمنا ويهمهم ، فيكون النقاش قريبا منا ومهما لنا .. نصل معا الى خلاصة فكرهم وافكارهم ونستفيد من تجربتهم .. ولكن لا عيب ولا ضرر إن رغب أحد الاعضاء بنقل موضوع شعر باهميته ورغب بمشاركة اخوانه واخواته في الموقع هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع حتى وان لم يستطع أن يحدد محاور النقاش أو يضيف نظرته وفكرته وتجربته - وان كنا نفضل ذلك كما هو واضح في قوانين المنتدى العام لاحظ الاقتباس في الاسفل -
> فلهذا العضو كل الشكر والتقدير على نقله ومساهمته وربما كان منقوله بابا واسعا للنقاش من قبل الاعضاء بالاضافه الى المعلومه والنتيجة وغايه الموضوع المنقول .



مقولة أنت صاحبها ! 

قلتها لي أول مرة ( في موضوعٍ تم أغلاقه باسم ( أنا تافه ) ) 

وعدت لتقتبسه ثانية ( في موضوع التنبيه الأول الذي وجهته إلي وفكرة ) 

لتُبيِّن لنا أنه لا ضرر في نقل موضوعٍ يحمل فكرة .... مع القليل من لمساته المميزة واضافاته ذهبية ... وفتح باب الحوار ما بين الأعضاء ! 

سؤالي : 

هل قمتُ مرةً بالهجوم على موضوع هنا يحمل فكرةً مميزة وجهداً من ناقله .. ونقاشاً هادفاً  ؟؟


_ موضوع ( منشان الله خفوا عنا شوي ) للعضو احمد الزعبي ( تم نقله إلى الاقسام الإدارية ) 

من وجهة نظري : هو موضوع لا يحمل أي فكرٍ ولا أي ارتقاء؟ 

ما هي وجهة نظرك أنت ؟ 




\
\

أولى جولاتي سيدي 

بالتأكيد لي عودة 

لك ودي

----------


## coconut

اذا حسان القضاة  على الكرسي 

اهتم  جدا بمعرفة من يكون 

اتابع بصمت

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اتابع بصمتٍ ايضا حتى لا تتراكم الأسئلة على حسان

----------


## حسان القضاة

> لي الشرف بتقديمة اليوم لاكمال ما لم يكمله في الماضي 
> لي الشرف ان اقوم بدعوتة ليكون هنا بيننا وليفصح عن صمته 
> هو شاعر بين الشعراء اديب ومتكلم بين الادباء
> مدير بحكمة وله تجارب قديمة في حل الامور 
> اقدم اليكم اخوتي اليوم 
> شاعرنا ومديرنا حسان القضاة الذي سبق وانا جلس على هذا الكرسي قديما لكن ولظروفه  لم يكمل المسيرة اهلا وسهلا 
> مرة اخرى على كرسي الاعتراف


شكرا مها على الدعوه من جديد ..وعلى هذا الترحيب الجميل..أتمنى أن يكون جلوسي من جديد على الكرسي خفيفا لطيفاً مفيداً لي ولكم .. بانتظار اسئلة الاخوه والاخوات

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حروفه ملتهبه..كلماته نبض رقيق يداعب اهاتنا..لحن حزين ينساب معانقا احساساتنا..
> هو:
> طفل برئ..
> رجل قوي..
> صادق المشاعر..
> صاحب القرار...
> مناضل عنيد..
> واثق الخطوه..
> حالم برئ..
> ...



زهره شكرا على هذا التقديم الرائع ..لا حرمنا منك ..فمهما تكلمنا سيسكننا القصور .. اتمنى ان اكون عتند حسن ظن الجميع ..بانتظار  اسئله الجميع ..

----------


## يوسف ابو خيط

مرحبا اخ حسان 

انا فهمت من الموضوع هاد انه اسئله بتنطرح عليك 

ف حاب اوجهلك سؤال واحد بس 


كوني انا طالب في جامعه جرش  لو  وجهتلك دعوه ب زيارتنا للجامعه هل تقبل ب الدعوه 

و لو طلبت منك انه نحكيلنا كم عضو بالمنتدى من طلاب جامعه جرش  لحتى احنا كطلاب جامعه جرش نتعرف على بعض 

ممكن تحكيلنا اكمن عضو من جامعه جرش في المنتدى 

وشكرا لك اخي

----------


## حسان القضاة

> أخي حسان ليشرفني ان اكون اول من يسأل
> 
> حسان...بماذا تختلف ملهمتك عن بقيه نساء الارض؟؟


شكرا زهره ..

    تختلف حبيبتي عن باقي نساء الأرض بانها هي بكل تواضع وشموخ ..بكل حياء وجمال.. بكل طيبة وذكاء .. بكل حب ووفاء .. تختلف بأنها الوحيده التي استطاعت الولوج الى قلبي وحفر اسمها الشفاف على كل جدرانه ..تختلف بأنها اصبحت فجاءة كل شيء ..
تختلف بكل شيء صراحة ..فرغم أن الكمال المطلق غير موجود عند البشر الا انها بالنسبه لي مقياس الجمال والكمال والحب والطيبه ..فعندما نحب شخصا لدرجة معينة يصبح هو تلك الحلقه السحرية التي تمر منها جميع خيوط حياتنا ..وخيط الشعر والكتابه لا يأتي الا من خلالها ولأجلها في النهايه ..وكمثال بسيط كبير على ذلك الاختلاف..هي الوحيده التي (( عيناها وطن ))

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اهلا بك اخي حسان
> 
> اهلا دموع الورد .. وشكرا على الاسئلة
> _ماذا تعني لك هذه الحياه؟؟؟؟
> 
> واقعٌ مؤلم رغم لحظات الحب والسعاده البسيطه التي نسرقها من القدر ربما كان هو من يمنحنا اياها عن قصد حتى يبقى لدينا مخزونا مناسبا من الطاقة والاحلام للاستمرار في مرارة هذا الواقع..تمر علينا لحظات يكون فيها رصيد الاحلام قارب على الانتهاء ..الا انه هناك دائما حلم لا نستطيع التخلي عنه يبقى دائما الشمعة الآخيره التي تدفعنا على الاستمرار مهما استكثرنا هزائمنا ..
> _هل انت من مؤيدين قول "اذا الحياه جميله لماذا ولدنا و نحن نبكي"؟؟
> ليس بالمعنى المطلق أو الحرفي إلا أن الكثير من جغرافيا القلب وتاريخ الروح سيترك بصمة لا اراديه تحت هذه المقوله .._هل انت بنظرك شخص ناجح؟؟
> أنا ابعد ما اكون عن ذلك في بعض المجالات الاساسيه في حياة أي انسان ..واقرب ما اكون الى ذلك في بعض المجالات الآخرى من حياتي .._بتمنى تقدم لي نصيحه...


تذكري أن دموع الورد قد يكون عطراً أو ندى..وليس بالضرورة حزناً شفافاً عميق

شكرا على الاسئلة ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> الأخ حسان
> 
> هل كل من يكتب الشعر هو انسان رومانسي؟
> 
> اهلا فارس..حتما لا ..فالشعر ابوابه كثيره وغاياته قد تختلف وفي هذا اجابه على سؤالك الثاني ..بانتظارك ..وشكرا على الاسئلةوهل الشعر اصبح سلعه تباع وتشترى؟


                                                                                                            .

----------


## Shift

أخي العزيز حسان .. منور الكرسي .. ويكفيني المتابعه

----------


## حسان القضاة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عند دخولي للمنتدى  صادفتني يافظة كُتبَ عليها ( يا انسيآب يرآعْ شاركنا بطرح اسئلتك على ضيفنا
> 
>  المدير العام ( حسان القضاة ) في ضيف كرسي الاعتراف  ) 
> 
> فلم أفوت على نفسي شرف المشاركة وطرح الأسئلة. 
> 
> ...


بانتظار عودتك انسياب .. واهلاً بك دائماً

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اذا حسان القضاة  على الكرسي 
> 
> اهتم  جدا بمعرفة من يكون 
> 
> اتابع بصمت


اهلا وسهلا بك وبمتابعتك ... شكرا لحضورك

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اتابع بصمتٍ ايضا حتى لا تتراكم الأسئلة على حسان


اهلا وسهلا عبدالله بك وبمتابعتك ..يا ريت كل الاعضاء مثلك  :Cry2:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مرحبا اخ حسان 
> 
> انا فهمت من الموضوع هاد انه اسئله بتنطرح عليك 
> 
> 
> اهلا وسهلا فيك وبسؤالك ..ف حاب اوجهلك سؤال واحد بس 
> 
> 
> كوني انا طالب في جامعه جرش  لو  وجهتلك دعوه ب زيارتنا للجامعه هل تقبل ب الدعوه 
> ...


شكرا لك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

منور الكرسي والله

----------


## حسان القضاة

> أخي العزيز حسان .. منور الكرسي .. ويكفيني المتابعه


شكرا مصطفى  :Smile:  ..منور بوجودك 




> منور الكرسي والله


شكرا معاذ .. :Smile:

----------


## tears

حسان القضاء 



 سؤال واحد فقط 



لو اعطيتك مليون دينار اردني وحكتلك لازم تصرفه خلال اسبوع  وممنوع تصرف اكثر من 10 دينانير بنفس الوقت مش 


كيف راح تصرفو  وخلينا نشوفك على الياهو

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مشرفنا الغالي ومدير الموقع حسان القضاة .. 
> 
> 
> الحوت ..شكراً على الاسئلة واعتذر عن التأخر 
> حسان يعني حسب اللفه حسب المصدر من الحس والاحساس أو من الحسن والجمال ..فأيهما أنت ؟؟؟
> 
> كلاهما 
> 
> وماهو كتابك المفضل؟ 
> ...


شكراً لك ..اشتقنا لحضورك .. :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اسئلتي:
> 
> 1-ما هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياه؟
> لا يوجد مثل أعلى بالمعنى الحرفي ..هي صفات ومواقف 2-حكمه اعجبتك و تذكرها دوما
> يخاطبني السفيه بكل قبح ..... فأكره أن أكون له مجيبا 
> 
> يـزيـد سفاهة فـأزيـد حـلما ..... كعود زاده الاحتراق طيبا3-ما هو اخر شيء تفكر فيه قبل ان تنام؟
> هي ..4-لا قدر الله لو علمت انك سوف تموت بعد 3 ايام ما هي الاشياء التي سوف تقوم بها؟
> أكون معها فقط ..5-كم عدد الاصدقاء(الاوفياء)في حياتك؟
> ...


بانتظار الجزء الثاني  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مرحبا حسان
نور الكرسي بجلوسك عليه
سؤال واحد صغير
ليش ما بنشوفك بالكلية
جاي على بالي اشوفك

----------


## Hosam

1-What are your future plans 

1- What is the thing you wish you never did 
3 - know what is important Nowwwww)when you will change your priorities)
4- salam from Mutaz , Ahmad and Leen

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

حسان عندي كم سؤال عم جهز فيهم لا تروح  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

تحية طيبة أخ حسان لدي بعض الاسئلة موجهة لمعاليك ....

ما هو تقييمك ل منتديات الحصن الاردنية ؟؟

كيف تقيم العضو في المنتدى ؟؟

ما هو سر نجاح العضو في المنتدى ؟؟



تحياتي يا كبير

----------


## جبرائيل القرعان

غدا الطيور تهاجر لتبحث عن ملاذ جديد
ولا يبقى عندي الا الجليد الجليد
                          السؤال هو:حلمك تهاجر مثل الطيور

----------


## الولهان

حسان :

هل انت متزوج 

من هو الشخص الذي يجول في خاطرك الان 

هل صحيح ان غسان اخوك 

ما هو لونك المفضل

عندما تكون حزين الى من تلجأ 

ما هو سر نجاحك في الحياه 

و انا شاكرك يا صديقي

----------


## Paradise

حسان القضاة 
نور الكرسي بجلوسك عليه
اتمنى ان تتقبل مروري
وتتكرم بالرد على اسئلتي

1} هل تحب لقب معين ينادووك به ؟

2} أحلى خبر اسمعته؟

3} أسوا خبر اسمعته؟

4} هل بكاؤك تعتبره عيب ؟ ومالذي يبكيك ؟

5} من ستختار ليمسح دمووعك ؟

6} ماهو الشئ الذي تخاف منه ؟

7} لما تكون متضايق اول شي يخطر ببالك؟

8} من أكثر شخص قادر على اقناعك بتغيير قراراتك ؟ ولمــاذا ؟؟

9} ماذا يعني لكِ كلاً من:
دمعة الطفل:
دمعة المرأه:
دمعة الرجل:

10} متى يقسو قلبك ؟؟

----------


## وجدان

نور الكرسي بوجودك يا حسان 

ممكن سؤال :

انتا شو بتدرس 

من هو افضل صديق عندك 

هل يوجد الحزن في قاموسك

و شكرا

----------


## احساس المطر

حسان القضاه ..اسم سمعت فيه من سمر ولارا كشاعر قصائده سحرتهم فاخذنا نسرق من ديوانك الابيات ونبعثها رسائل قصيره ..كتبنا اذكريني وبكيت ندما وهو الفراق و بدون وداعا غاديني كملاحظات ونشرناها عبر البلوتوث..صراحه لم اصدق سمر بدايه انها تعرفك وانك شاعر اردني وان هذا الديوان الرائع بكل قصيده هو اول ديوان لك ..لم اصدق انك تدرس في الجامعه ..جلسنا 4 ساعات على باب كليه الاقتصاد ..نقراء وندوخ بكل قصيده ..نضحك ..نحزن مع قصائدك ..حاولنا ان نفهمك كثيرا ..ربطنا كل القصائد ببعضها 
لنكتب قصيده واحده انك شاعر لن تتكرر ..ما اجمله من حب هو الذي تكتب عنه ..ما اصدقها من مشاعر تلك التي تكتب بها ..وقتها احتفظت بديوانك مع ان سمر رفضت ..وبقي مع 3 اسابيع حتى اشتريت ديوان لي ..سجلت في المنتدى بدعوه من لارا وسمر وكنت سعيده انك هنا ..رغبت من اول يوم ان اقول لك اني اكبر معجبه بقصائدك واني حفظت الكثير من قصائدك واني احس ان قصائدك تشبهني..
تابعتك من يومها في المنتدى كمدير للمنتدى ..اكتشفت الكثير منك وتعلمت الكثير منك
حسان ..تغيب وتأتي كل لحظه ..موجود عندما نحتاجك في المنتدى ..لكننا افتقدناك ..كشاعر ..كعضو نشيط ..في كل المنتديات ..ردودك وانشغالك في اداره المنتدى اثرت على تواجدك بيننا كما كنت في السابق ..سؤالي الى متى هذا الغياب
واشتقنا الى ردودك ومواضيعك في كل الاقسام ..كما في السابق

----------


## mylife079

*رجعتلك حسان باسئله جديده ..........

*عرف بنفسك

* لمين بتسمع ؟؟

* شو طبختك المفضلة ؟؟

* شو بتتمنا ؟؟

*- كم ساعتك ؟؟

* شو تغديت باليوم الي جاوبت فيه على اسئلتي ؟؟ او افطرت او تعشيت مش مشكله ..

* متى بدنا نفرح فيك ؟؟

* اكثر شخصية حبيتها بالحياة وأثرت فيك ؟؟

* طموحك ؟؟

* شو اخبارك ؟؟

تحملني بهيك اسئله 

تحياتي اخوي حسان*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان القضاء 
> 
> 
> 
>  سؤال واحد فقط 
> 
> 
> 
> لو اعطيتك مليون دينار اردني وحكتلك لازم تصرفه خلال اسبوع  وممنوع تصرف اكثر من 10 دينانير بنفس الوقت مش 
> ...


اهلا tears ..مشتاقلك كثير وان شاء رح اشوفك على المسنجر واستنى تلفون مني هاليومين اكيد .. :Bl (35): 

مليون دينار ..كيلو المعسل ب10 دنانير .. لا هيك بصير عندي مصنع :SnipeR (83): 
بعمل اشتراك انترنت لاعضاء المنتدى مع شركه اورنج ( 128 مزد فقط عرض خاص جماعي ..وبدفعهن 10 -10 ..والباقي بطاقات امنيه  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مرحبا حسان
> نور الكرسي بجلوسك عليه
> سؤال واحد صغير
> ليش ما بنشوفك بالكلية
> جاي على بالي اشوفك


شكرا الك ...ان شاء الله رح نلتقي قريبا بالكليه ..وبنعمل جمعه للاعضاء من الكليه  :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مسا الخير حسان
ومنور كرسي الاعتراف واعذرني لاني مو من محبين طرح الاسئلة بس انا متابعة اجوبتك وبهنيك على طريقة اجوبتك الحلوة
بس لا تنساني بهالجمعه الخاصة حرام
*

----------


## اجمل حب

مرحبا حسانالسؤال  الاول:
كم عمرك؟

السؤال الثاني:
ما هو التخصص الذي تدرسه, وهل انت راض به؟

السؤال الثالث:
ما شعورك بالنجاح الذي حققه المنتدى؟

السؤال الرابع:
ما طموحاتك المستقبلية؟

السؤال الخامس:
هل انت راض بهذا النجاح للمنتدى ام تطمح بنجاح اكبر؟

السؤال السادس:
ماهي الاهداف والامور التي تبغى تحقيقها وايصالها للناس؟

السؤال السابع:
ما اكثر الاشياء التي تبسطك؟

وشكرا

----------


## حسان القضاة

> 1-What are your future plans 
> 
> 1- What is the thing you wish you never did 
> 3 - know what is important Nowwwww)when you will change your priorities)
> 4- salam from Mutaz , Ahmad and Leen




How are you doing
I hope everything is going well at your side
Best regards for Amal ,Motaz ,Leen and Ahmad
I really missed you all so much

As for your questions:

My future plans are so many and you can summaries my priorities as follows:
1-to finish my study at the uni and graduate with high scores
2-to find a good job in my field 
3- to marry someone I love
4-to build a small happy family
5- in addition to that I plan to print and publish my new book(sa3b ogader men dami)
6-on the forum level and al79n news I plan to increase and build higher quality and service to meet higher expectations
7-to offer help to my family and country when ever needed
And to anyone needs Hassan's help 



As for question 2
There are some things I regret doing but my major regret is being carless about my study for a while ,but thank God I overcome that period of my life and I have to say I learned my lesson the hard way


Finally question number 3
As I said before I learned my lesson the HARD WAY , that was the changing point in my life and made me rearrange my priorities again ,now I have everything in order again and arranged according to my new priorities after I realized the important things and the less important things

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان عندي كم سؤال عم جهز فيهم لا تروح


اهلا لمسة شقاوة .. انا في لحظات الوداع للكرسي .. اكثر من هيك ما بقدر استنى ..استعجلي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> تحية طيبة أخ حسان لدي بعض الاسئلة موجهة لمعاليك ....
> 
> اهلا محمد ..شكرا على الاسئله مقدما ما هو تقييمك ل منتديات الحصن الاردنية ؟؟
> الحمدلله شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية تميزت بزمن قياسي بجهد الجميع من الاعضاء والمشرفين واعضاء مجلس الاداره ، ولا زلنا نطمح في المزيد من التميز والنجاح ، واجهتنا الكثير من المشاكل والصعوبات واستطعنا بعون الله تجاوزها والاستمرار بقوه نحو تحقيق النجاح الذي نتمناه للموقع  ليكون مرجعاً للجميع وبيتاً الكترونياً شاملاً بتميز كبير ..
> كيف تقيم العضو في المنتدى ؟؟
> اقيم العضو في المنتدى بصوره اساسيه  من خلال نوعية مشاركاته ومواضيعه والتزامه بالقوانين وعدم مخالفتها واحترامه لباقي الاعضاء .ما هو سر نجاح العضو في المنتدى ؟؟
> نوعية مشاركاته ومتابعته لمواضيعه بصوره جيده ومتابعه مواضيع باقي الاعضاء وعدم انقطاعه لفترات طويله عن المنتدى ورغبته بمساعده باقي الاعضاء وافادتهم بمعرفته وتجربته وثقافته  كل تلك الامور هي المفتاح السحري لتجاوز العضويه بمعناها المجرد  والانتقال الى فرد من اسره كبيره يهتم كل منهم في الآخر ..، 
> تحياتي يا كبير


اهلا محمد ..تحياتي

----------


## حسان القضاة

> غدا الطيور تهاجر لتبحث عن ملاذ جديد
> ولا يبقى عندي الا الجليد الجليد
>                           السؤال هو:حلمك تهاجر مثل الطيور


شكرا على السؤال .. بصراحه لا ارغب بذلك .. 
قد اهاجر بقصيده أو حلم لا اكثر .. لا اعلم اذا كان رأي سيتغير في المستقبل

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان :
> 
> هل انت متزوج 
> 
> لا من هو الشخص الذي يجول في خاطرك الان 
> هي
> هل صحيح ان غسان اخوك 
> نعمما هو لونك المفضل
> الأزرق - ثم الاسود والاحمرعندما تكون حزين الى من تلجأ 
> ...


شاكر لك الاسئله .. دمت بخير

----------


## احلام

للكلمه سيد وللشعر عنوان وللابداع دائما في سطورك كل المكان
حسان القضاة .. من بكاء على صدري الى صعب اغادر من دمي الى قصائدك وخواطرك وحتى روايتك عوده الزيتون وجدنا الابداع والاقناع والحب والكير من الحزن قصائد ذهبيه وانا اقراء لك اشعر بأنك ملاك أو نبي ..وبأن شيطان شعرك والوحي .. لا يأتيك الا بكل ما هو فوق العاده .. لكل قصيده نكهه واحساس وشعور مميز وربما قضيه مختلفه ..فمن أين لك بدايه تلك القدره على التنوع الادبي والشعري .. هل هناك اكثر من ملهمه .. أم انك تنطلق بخيالك فقط لتصل الى احاسيس الجميع ؟ 
كثيره هي تلك الاقلام المبدعه التي تكتب في منتديات الحصن الأردنية .. ما هي اكثر الاقلام التي تتابعها هناك وتتوقع لها مستقبلاً مشرقاً ..؟ 
عندما قررت افتتاح شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية هل توقعت لها هذا النجاح ، أين نحن الآن وما هو الجديد المنتظر في منتديات الحصن ؟  
ماذا اعطتك شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية ، وماذا أخذت منك ؟ 
كثيره هي المواقف التي تتصرف معها كمدير عام للموقع ، ما هي اصعب تلك المواقف واصعب تلك القرارات ؟وهل ندمت على اي قرار وهل ظلمت في يوم من الايام احد الاعضاء ؟ 
افكر في طباعه مجموعه خواطر وقصص قصيره بعنوان (( أنا أولُ الخطَّائينَ و آخرُ التَّائبينَ )) نشرت ععدا من تلك الخواطر في المنتدى .. هل تنصحني بذلك الآن ام هل علي الانتظار اكثر حتى اكتب ما يستحق الطباعه ؟؟ 
نصيحه تقدمها لاحلام ؟ 
من يقف مع حسان القضاة بالدرجة الاولى في تحمل مسؤولية الموقع وعلى من يعتمد حسان في منتديات الحصن ؟ 
ما هي آخر قصائدك .. ؟ 
لمن تقراء من الكتاب والشعراء المعاصرين والقدامى ؟ 
ما هو الكتاب الذي تقراءه الآن ؟ 
بين الهندسه والشعر والصحافة وادارة منتديات الحصن أين يجد نفسه حسان ؟وما هي اجمل لحظاتك في تلك الابواب .. وأجمل لحظاتك كحسان ؟
قصيدتك هنا 


اترغبين بالانسحاب
وتهددين بفارسٍ ملثم
سيفهُ من ضباب
وتُلمحين أن حان الوقت
لأن نكون اغراب
غاليتي التي اقدامها في الرمل
وتعيش حلماً وتطارد السراب
في وقتٍ ما
لا بد أن نمل
من قراءة الكتاب
فمهما طال مكوثنا
سيأتي وقتُ الذهاب
دموعكِ اهي دموع السعاده
ام الفجيعه...أم العتاب؟
غاليتي لا تتراجعي وتنطوي
فالكلام ليس كالثياب
فإن كنتِ المطر غاليتي
فأنا اصلكِ أنا السحاب
وإن كنتِ نهراً فأنا
من جعل مياهك تنساب
وأن كنتِ سطراً
فأنا وضعتهُ في كتاب
وأن صرتي اميرةً 
بيديّ خططتها شجره الانساب
وإن كنتِ جميله
فالسؤال يحتضن الجواب 
وإن ظننتِ أنكِ الحكايه
فأنتِ سطرٌ كتبتهُ
فجن القلم واعلن الاضراب
فشكراً لاختصار الوقت
فقد كنتُ محرجاً
بمعرفتكِ امام الاصحاب
وكنتُ محرجاً أن اغادر
واثارُ شقاوتنا لا تزالُ
حمراء تداعب الثياب
وهمسه اخيره غاليتي
فارسك الملثم اعرفه
- وهو هديتي -
وخفتُ أن يستقبل بارتياب
لكنك احتضنتها ولم تفهمي 
الشمسُ تستنجدُ بالغيوم
عندما ترغبُ بالغياب

* * *
لا ترفعي يداكِ وتتمتمي
فدعاءُ من مثلكِ لا يستجاب
وتذكري من فينا غاليتي
اصر أن توصد الابواب 


فيها ذم للحبيب لم اجده في باقي قصائدك ، مقارنه بينك وبين الحبيبه ولوم وعتاب وهيبه لك ولقلمك وغرور وتقليل من شأنها ومن شأن خيانتها .. قراءت ردك على حلا في هذا الموضوع عندما سألتك هل أنت مغرور بناء على هذه القصيده واعود الى ذات القصيده لاسأل .لماذا قمت بذم الحبيبه هنا فهذه القصيده سببت عندي حزن عميق واندهاش من حسان فلم اتوقع انك ممن يذمون الحبيب بعد غيابه ؟؟وهي حاله استثنائيه في قصائدك من تلك الزاويه فالسؤال هو لماذا .. وهل أنت ؟؟ 

سماح تغيب وتعود .. تتابع القسم الثقافي وقصائدك على وجه الخصوص كما أخبرتني منذ ايام معدوده .. كلمه خاصه لها .. وهل ترى لها مستقبلاً ككاتبه ؟ 
ما اكثر ما كتبته أنا اعجبك .. ولماذا ؟ 
السؤال الاهم ..لماذا أنت مقل جداً في نشر قصائدك وكتاباتك في المنتدى ، بصفتي ومحمد مشرفي القسم الثقافي نطالبك بالنشر اكثر ومتابعه المواضيع والرد عليها في القسم الثقافي فما احوجنا واحوج الكتاب في القسم الثقافي لردودك هناك ..

وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_حسان القضاة_  
_نور الكرسي بجلوسك عليه_
_اتمنى ان تتقبل مروري_
_وتتكرم بالرد على اسئلتي_ 
_شكرا لك على الاسئله..ومرحبا بك_ 
_1} هل تحب لقب معين ينادووك به ؟_
_لا يوجد لقب معين_ 
_2} أحلى خبر اسمعته؟_
_خروج احد اصدقائي من مصيبه احاطت به منذ فتره قريبه ..وتحقيق احدى الصديقات لحلم مميز لها_
_3} أسوا خبر اسمعته؟_
_خبر وفاه شخص عزيز علي_ 
_4} هل بكاؤك تعتبره عيب ؟ ومالذي يبكيك ؟_
_حسب نوع البكاء ..هل هو لوفاه عزيز .. لانكسار .. لحزن مباغت .. يتراوح التقيم .. قد ابكي . وبعض البكاء دون دموع ....وقد يكون ذلك دون سببٍ اعرفه .._
_5} من ستختار ليمسح دمووعك ؟_
_هي_
_6} ماهو الشئ الذي تخاف منه ؟_
_أن اتسبب بدموعها أو دموع امي .. ومقالب القدر .. وخوف أن افيق فلا أجد طيفها يبادلني الابتسام_
_7} لما تكون متضايق اول شي يخطر ببالك؟_
_أجمل عيون في الكون_
_8} من أكثر شخص قادر على اقناعك بتغيير قراراتك ؟ ولمــاذا ؟؟_
_هي .. لديها قدره سحريه على الاقناع دون أن تتكلم_ 
_9} ماذا يعني لكِ كلاً من:_
_دمعة الطفل: ظلم الاهل والمجتمع ورغبه بتغير الواقع_ 
_دمعة المرأه:امام دموع المرآه تتحطم قلوب الرجال_
_دمعة الرجل:من استهان بالرجال ذل ..انكسار وعجز .. وغضب مؤجل .._ 
_10} متى يقسو قلبك ؟؟_ 




لا اعتقد انه سيفعل ذلك .. وإن فعل فعند خيانه من لا ننتظر أو نتوقع خيانته أو كذب اعز الناس إلي ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وجدان  
_نور الكرسي بوجودك يا حسان 
 اهلا وسهلا فيك
ممكن سؤال :

انتا شو بتدرس 
هندسة الاتصالات والبرمجيات
من هو افضل صديق عندك 
لا ارغب بذكر اسماء
هل يوجد الحزن في قاموسك
نعم ..مكان كبير في الحقيقة

و شكرا
_


شكرا لك على الاسئلة

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس المطر  
_حسان القضاه ..اسم سمعت فيه من سمر ولارا كشاعر قصائده سحرتهم فاخذنا نسرق من ديوانك الابيات ونبعثها رسائل قصيره ..كتبنا اذكريني وبكيت ندما وهو الفراق و بدون وداعا غاديني كملاحظات ونشرناها عبر البلوتوث..صراحه لم اصدق سمر بدايه انها تعرفك وانك شاعر اردني وان هذا الديوان الرائع بكل قصيده هو اول ديوان لك ..لم اصدق انك تدرس في الجامعه ..جلسنا 4 ساعات على باب كليه الاقتصاد ..نقراء وندوخ بكل قصيده ..نضحك ..نحزن مع قصائدك ..حاولنا ان نفهمك كثيرا ..ربطنا كل القصائد ببعضها 

لنكتب قصيده واحده انك شاعر لن تتكرر ..ما اجمله من حب هو الذي تكتب عنه ..ما اصدقها من مشاعر تلك التي تكتب بها ..وقتها احتفظت بديوانك مع ان سمر رفضت ..وبقي مع 3 اسابيع حتى اشتريت ديوان لي ..سجلت في المنتدى بدعوه من لارا وسمر وكنت سعيده انك هنا ..رغبت من اول يوم ان اقول لك اني اكبر معجبه بقصائدك واني حفظت الكثير من قصائدك واني احس ان قصائدك تشبهني..
تابعتك من يومها في المنتدى كمدير للمنتدى ..اكتشفت الكثير منك وتعلمت الكثير منك
حسان ..تغيب وتأتي كل لحظه ..موجود عندما نحتاجك في المنتدى ..لكننا افتقدناك ..كشاعر ..كعضو نشيط ..في كل المنتديات ..ردودك وانشغالك في اداره المنتدى اثرت على تواجدك بيننا كما كنت في السابق ..سؤالي الى متى هذا الغياب
واشتقنا الى ردودك ومواضيعك في كل الاقسام ..كما في السابق_




اهلاً حلا ..شكراً على كلامك الجميل ..وكل عام وأنت بخير ...وترجعيلنا بالسلامه .. 
بالنسبه لسؤالك نعم انشغالي في ادارة الموقع أثر كثيراً على وجودي في المنتدى كعضو .. فبين الامور الاداريه والامور التقنيه والفنيه للموقع لا اجد متسعاً من الوقت كما السابق للتواجد كعضو في المنتدى بمشاركاته ومواضيعه وردوده رغم تواجدي بصوره متواصله ودائمه في المنتدى .. الى متى هذا الغياب ..اتمنى أن لا يطول كثيراً .. وأن شاء الله ستعود قريبا مشاركاتي وردودي في كل الاقسام .. شكرا حلا ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_رجعتلك حسان باسئله جديده .........._ 

_*عرف بنفسك_
_حسان القضاة_  
_* لمين بتسمع ؟؟_
_بسمع قديم وجديد ..عربي واجنبي .._
_بحب اسمع ماجده الرومي وفيروز وعبدالحليم_
_ومن الجداد عاصي وكاظم وشيرين وعمرو ذياب وبحب اعمل ريمكسات خاصه فيه طبعا كلها حزينه وما بنصح حد يسمعها_  

_* شو طبختك المفضلة ؟_
_المقلوبه_ 
_* شو بتتمنا ؟؟_
_ان افقد ذاكرتي_ 
_*- كم ساعتك ؟؟_
_8:20.._
_ساعه غرفتي لسا على التوقيت القديم_ 
_* شو تغديت باليوم الي جاوبت فيه على اسئلتي ؟؟ او افطرت او تعشيت مش مشكله .._ 
_افطرت ..كنت صايم_ 
_افطرت مقلوبه_ 
_* متى بدنا نفرح فيك ؟؟_
_الله يسمع منك .._ 
_* اكثر شخصية حبيتها بالحياة وأثرت فيك ؟؟_
_هي_ 
_* طموحك ؟_
_اليوم يا محمد مش الوقت المناسب لهالسؤال اعذرني ما رح اجاوب عليه_ 
_* شو اخبارك ؟؟_
_الحمدلله بخير .._  
_تحملني بهيك اسئله_  
_تحياتي اخوي حسان_ 



اهلا محمد وكل عام وانت بالف خير ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_مسا الخير حسان

ومنور كرسي الاعتراف واعذرني لاني مو من محبين طرح الاسئلة بس انا متابعة اجوبتك وبهنيك على طريقة اجوبتك الحلوة
بس لا تنساني بهالجمعه الخاصة حرام
_



 شكرا الك ..واكيد ان شاء الله بتكوني موجوده

تحياتي

ملاحظه للجميع ..بعتذر عن  التأخر بالاجابه ..

----------


## ajluni top

ما الخير يا حسان
انا ما عندي اسئله بس حاب اسلم عليك

كيف الهمه

و كيف البردات بعجلون؟

سلم عالروابي و على الجبال وعالقلعه

اخوك عجلوني توب

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_مرحبا حسان
اهلا فيكالسؤال الاول:
كم عمرك؟

 انا مواليد 13-3-1984 - برج الحوتالسؤال الثاني:
ما هو التخصص الذي تدرسه, وهل انت راض به؟
بدرس تخصص هندسه الاتصالات والبرمجيات - اكيد راضي بالتخصص الحمدلله

السؤال الثالث:
ما شعورك بالنجاح الذي حققه المنتدى؟
الحمدلله راضي عن نجاح المنتدى لكن لا زلت اطمح بالمزيد واحمل الكثير من الاحلام والخطط لمنتديات الحصن الاردنية التي اتمنى تحقيقها باسرع وقت ليزداد نجاحنا وتميزنا  
السؤال الرابع:
ما طموحاتك المستقبلية؟
 الآن ..طباعه ديواني الجديد ( صعب اغادر من دمي ) ..التخرج .. والزواج .. بالاضافه الى افتتاح الحصن نيوزرسمياً  وتأسيس جريده مطبوعه ..والكثير من التفاصيل والطوحات لكن هذه هي الخطوط العريضه السؤال الخامس:
هل انت راض بهذا النجاح للمنتدى ام تطمح بنجاح اكبر؟
 اطمح بالمزيد من النجاح ..وتصويب بعض الاخطاء الموجوده ..السؤال السادس:
ماهي الاهداف والامور التي تبغى تحقيقها وايصالها للناس؟
ارغب بمساعده كل من نستطيع مساعدته ..ايصال صوت كل صاحب حق ومظلوم ..تقديم الخدمات التي يحتاجها الشباب العربي والاردني .. طرح قضايا مهمه والوصول الى نتائج تساعد الكثيرين .. فتح باب نقاش واسع في الكثير من الموضوعات والقضايا ...ان نكون اسره كبيره نساعد بعضنا في كل المجالات والمواضيع ..  
السؤال السابع:
ما اكثر الاشياء التي تبسطك؟
اكون سعيداً عندما اعلم أنها بخير ..واكون سعيداً عندما اكتب .. واكون سعيداً عندما اشعر بأني قدمت شيئاً يستحق .. واكون سعيداً وأنا اغتسل بالمطر ..

وشكرا
_



 شكرا على الاسئله ..دمت بكل خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احلام  
_للكلمه سيد وللشعر عنوان وللابداع دائما في سطورك كل المكان_ 
_حسان القضاة .. من بكاء على صدري الى صعب اغادر من دمي الى قصائدك وخواطرك وحتى روايتك عوده الزيتون وجدنا الابداع والاقناع والحب والكير من الحزن قصائد ذهبيه وانا اقراء لك اشعر بأنك ملاك أو نبي ..وبأن شيطان شعرك والوحي .. لا يأتيك الا بكل ما هو فوق العاده .. لكل قصيده نكهه واحساس وشعور مميز وربما قضيه مختلفه ..فمن أين لك بدايه تلك القدره على التنوع الادبي والشعري .. هل هناك اكثر من ملهمه .. أم انك تنطلق بخيالك فقط لتصل الى احاسيس الجميع ؟_
_احلام شكراً على هذا التقديم الرائع ..هي شهاده اعتز وافتخر به من اديبة مميزه نفتخر جميعاً بوجودها معنا ..بالنسبة للتنوع الادبي والشعري ليس بالضروره أن يكون نتاج وجود أكثر من ملهمه .. فهي وحدها تملك خاتم سليمان لشيطان شعري .. جل ما اكتبة من تجربتي الشخصية وبعضه من تجارب اصدقائي وصديقاتي ولاجلهم ..فعندما اتوحد معهم ومع احساسهم اكتب ...بلسانهم ولساني ..كما في (( دعاء في عيد الحب )) و (( شذى )).. وفي النهايه مهما حاولت أن اركب جواد التنوع الادبي والشعري كان حاجز الحزن مرتفعاً ويرتفع معه علم اسود فوق قصائدي .._ 
_كثيره هي تلك الاقلام المبدعه التي تكتب في منتديات الحصن الأردنية .. ما هي اكثر الاقلام التي تتابعها هناك وتتوقع لها مستقبلاً مشرقاً ..؟_
_في المنتدى الثقافي ..هناك العديد من الاقلام المميزه منها انت ومحمد القسايمه وطبعاً المستحيل المنتظر (( اماني النجار )) وزهره النرجس ((تمارا )) وعبدالله قسايمه وطبعا الشاعر الرائع مشعل الحربي ولا انسى المبدعه بنت القمر._ 
_عندما قررت افتتاح شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية هل توقعت لها هذا النجاح ، أين نحن الآن وما هو الجديد المنتظر في منتديات الحصن ؟_ 
_الحمدلله ..توقعت لها النجاح عندما بدأت كوكبه مميزه من الاقلام والاعضاء رحله تميزهم على صفحات المنتدى ..نحن الآن في مرتبة ومكانه رائعه تليق بنا وبكم وبمنتديات الحصن ولا زلنا نطمح بالمزيد من النجاح طبعاً ..من الجديد المنتظر افتتاح الحصن نيوز رسمياً والذي تأخر افتتاحه لبعض الظروف الغير متوقعه بالاضافه الى حلم ارغب بتحقيقه وهو افتتاح مدونات في شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية للاعضاء وستكون عباره عن مواقع شخصيه كامله للاعضاء المميزين والكتاب في منتديات الحصن .. فمدونه كل كاتب ((اسمه .com))بالاضافه للعديد من التحديثات التقنية على الموقع والتي نتمنى أن تليق بكم وبوجودكم ._ 
_ماذا اعطتك شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية ، وماذا أخذت منك ؟_
_اعطتني اسره كبيره اتشرف أن اكون فرداً فيها تجاوزت حدود كونها الكترونية لتصبح اسره حقيقية بكل ما تعنية الكلمه ..أخذت مني بعض الاحلام ..وطيف صديق._ 
_كثيره هي المواقف التي تتصرف معها كمدير عام للموقع ، ما هي اصعب تلك المواقف واصعب تلك القرارات ؟وهل ندمت على اي قرار وهل ظلمت في يوم من الايام احد الاعضاء ؟_
_اصعب القرارات تلك التي تتعلق بمن عرفتهم ووثقت بهم لدرجه كبيره فشاهدت اخطائهم وحاولت تصويبها بصمت ..حتى لا احرجهم ..ففسروا صمتي جهلاً بما يحصل ..أو قبولاً به ..واستمروا باخطائهم ..فاصعب تلك القرارات تأتي بعد ذلك ...لا ارغب بذكر موقف محدد لكن كثيره هي تلك المواقف التي تتشابك بها الخيوط وليس من السهل أن تكون قاضياً وأنت تعرف الضحيه والجاني ..عز المعرفه ..وبعض تلك المواقف عندما يصبر المنتدى على بعض (( النهفات والاخطاء السخيفه المفتعله من بعض الاعضاء ----المميزين ------- كرما لتميزهم وتفادياً لاحراجهم واحتراما لجهودهم فنقوم بمحاوله تنبيههم بما يتناسب مع اسمائهم وليس اخطائهم ..ونحاول اعطائهم فرصه اخرى .. ما ارغب بقوله ليست كل النتبيهات للاعضاء تصدر في منتدى اداره الموقع ..وليس كل ما يعرف يقال .. ليس جهلاً منا كاداره موقع ببعض الاخطاء- النوعيه والقاتله والغريبه - لبعض الاعضاء..ولكن رغبه منا باعطائهم فرصه جديده وتجنب احراجهم طالما ان الرساله وصلت لهم بطريقه او اخرى .._ 
_في النهايه اتمنى ان لا اكون قد ظلمت أي عضو .._  
_افكر في طباعه مجموعه خواطر وقصص قصيره بعنوان (( أنا أولُ الخطَّائينَ و آخرُ التَّائبينَ )) نشرت ععدا من تلك الخواطر في المنتدى .. هل تنصحني بذلك الآن ام هل علي الانتظار اكثر حتى اكتب ما يستحق الطباعه ؟؟_ 

_انصحك بذلك طبعاً ..فكتاباتك مميزه جدا ..وسارسل لك رساله خاصه مطوله اليوم ببعض ملاحظاتي على بعض النصوص .._
_نصيحه تقدمها لاحلام ؟_ 
_أن لا تتوقفي ولا تسمحي للظروف والواقع باصابه قلمك بحاله شلل فكري كما حصل سابقاً .._
_من يقف مع حسان القضاة بالدرجة الاولى في تحمل مسؤولية الموقع وعلى من يعتمد حسان في منتديات الحصن ؟_
_اعتمد بصوره مباشره على اعضاء مجلس الاداره مها وزهره وغسان وطبعا الشكر للعالي عالي على جهده ودوره ايضاً في مرحله طويله في عمر منتديات الحصن ..وعلى كل المشرفين طبعا .._
 
_ما هي آخر قصائدك .. ؟_ 
_قصيده بعنوان (( اعتذار وقرار ))كتبتها بالامس_ 
_لمن تقراء من الكتاب والشعراء المعاصرين والقدامى ؟_
_السياب وقباني وجبران واحلام مستغانمي ونجيب محفوظ وجميل بثينه ومجنون ليلى .._ 
_ما هو الكتاب الذي تقراءه الآن ؟_
_كتاب بعنوان (( مدن الحرب وحرب المدن ))_ 
_بين الهندسه والشعر والصحافة وادارة منتديات الحصن أين يجد نفسه حسان ؟وما هي اجمل لحظاتك في تلك الابواب .. وأجمل لحظاتك كحسان ؟_ 
_هو باب الشعر ما اجلس بقربه مطولاً ربما لآن طيفها دائما هناك .. أجمل لحظه كمهندس (( لم احصل عليها للان)) كشاعر (( امسيتي وحفلة توقيع ديواني (( بكاء على صدري )) في المركز الثقافي الملكي برعايه وزيره الثقافه والسفير الروماني ..)) كصحفي (( تجهيز الحصن نيوز تقنياً )) كمدير عام للمنتدى (( لحظه كتابتي لأول موضوع في المنتدى لقبول التهاني بانطلاقه .. ))_
_قصيدتك هنا_ 


_اترغبين بالانسحاب_
_وتهددين بفارسٍ ملثم_
_سيفهُ من ضباب_
_وتُلمحين أن حان الوقت_
_لأن نكون اغراب_
_غاليتي التي اقدامها في الرمل_
_وتعيش حلماً وتطارد السراب_
_في وقتٍ ما_
_لا بد أن نمل_
_من قراءة الكتاب_
_فمهما طال مكوثنا_
_سيأتي وقتُ الذهاب_
_دموعكِ اهي دموع السعاده_
_ام الفجيعه...أم العتاب؟_
_غاليتي لا تتراجعي وتنطوي_
_فالكلام ليس كالثياب_
_فإن كنتِ المطر غاليتي_
_فأنا اصلكِ أنا السحاب_
_وإن كنتِ نهراً فأنا_
_من جعل مياهك تنساب_
_وأن كنتِ سطراً_
_فأنا وضعتهُ في كتاب_
_وأن صرتي اميرةً_ 
_بيديّ خططتها شجره الانساب_
_وإن كنتِ جميله_
_فالسؤال يحتضن الجواب_ 
_وإن ظننتِ أنكِ الحكايه_
_فأنتِ سطرٌ كتبتهُ_
_فجن القلم واعلن الاضراب_
_فشكراً لاختصار الوقت_
_فقد كنتُ محرجاً_
_بمعرفتكِ امام الاصحاب_
_وكنتُ محرجاً أن اغادر_
_واثارُ شقاوتنا لا تزالُ_
_حمراء تداعب الثياب_
_وهمسه اخيره غاليتي_
_فارسك الملثم اعرفه_
_- وهو هديتي -_
_وخفتُ أن يستقبل بارتياب_
_لكنك احتضنتها ولم تفهمي_ 
_الشمسُ تستنجدُ بالغيوم_
_عندما ترغبُ بالغياب_

_* * *_
_لا ترفعي يداكِ وتتمتمي_
_فدعاءُ من مثلكِ لا يستجاب_
_وتذكري من فينا غاليتي_
_اصر أن توصد الابواب_ 


_فيها ذم للحبيب لم اجده في باقي قصائدك ، مقارنه بينك وبين الحبيبه ولوم وعتاب وهيبه لك ولقلمك وغرور وتقليل من شأنها ومن شأن خيانتها .. قراءت ردك على حلا في هذا الموضوع عندما سألتك هل أنت مغرور بناء على هذه القصيده واعود الى ذات القصيده لاسأل .لماذا قمت بذم الحبيبه هنا فهذه القصيده سببت عندي حزن عميق واندهاش من حسان فلم اتوقع انك ممن يذمون الحبيب بعد غيابه ؟؟وهي حاله استثنائيه في قصائدك من تلك الزاويه فالسؤال هو لماذا .. وهل أنت ؟؟_ 
_احلام ساجيبك بما كتبته يوماً لسؤال على ذات القصيده ارهن على ذكائك لمعرفه جواب سؤالك الاخير من هذا الاقتباس ((كل قصيدة هي تاريخٌ وموعد... احساسٌ وذاكرة... حبٌ..كرهٌ..وحب بملامح الكراهيه احياناً..ابوابٌ كثيره لا ندري ما سندخله منها..ولن نعرف ما دخلناه منها إلا بعد فوات الآوان على الاغلب.._ 
_فقد تختلط الامور اكثر عندما نسقط في افخاخ القدر... والسراديب التي تدمج اكثر من بابٍ واكثر من مكانٍ ..واكثر من احساسٍ..في نفس اللحظه...عندها نفقد الاحساس بالجاذبيه.._
_ونفقد بوصله المنطق..فنضيع في صحراء الاحاسيس.. ورمال اللاشعور المتحركه.. لنكون في حاله تمرد..وتمردٍ تام ..قد تقودنا إلى باب الكراهيه .. أو ربما المقاومه بين الشموخ والانكسار.._
_وحتماً سنفضل الشموخ... إلا أن استسهال الانكسار قد يغرينا احياناً... وهنا في هذه القصيده كانت السطور التي احزنتك - واعتذر عن ذلك - النهايه التي اخترتها ..ربما رغماً عني..))_ 
_سماح تغيب وتعود .. تتابع القسم الثقافي وقصائدك على وجه الخصوص كما أخبرتني منذ ايام معدوده .. كلمه خاصه لها .. وهل ترى لها مستقبلاً ككاتبه ؟_
_سماح من الاقلام المميزه التي افتقدناها .. اشكرها على المتابعه واتمنى ان نشاهد كتاباتها المميزه من جديد .. سماح كما اذكر كتاباتها كانت دائما مميزه لكنها بحاجه لبعض التنظيم من حيث أن ثورتها تشتتنا فنحتاج لجرعه كبيره من التركيز في النص لفهم الانتقالات السريعه الغير مبرره احيانا في النص ..كان هذا منذ زمن ..اتمنى ان تكون تجاوزت هذه الملاحظه وملاحظه الاخطاء النحويه .. ومع ذلك اتوقع لها مستقلاً يتناسب مع حجم ثوره حروفها .._

_ما اكثر ما كتبته أنا اعجبك .. ولماذا ؟_
_بدون تفكير - أنا بعدك لن أحب - ببساطه ابدعت لدرجه لا توصف_  
_السؤال الاهم ..لماذا أنت مقل جداً في نشر قصائدك وكتاباتك في المنتدى ، بصفتي ومحمد مشرفي القسم الثقافي نطالبك بالنشر اكثر ومتابعه المواضيع والرد عليها في القسم الثقافي فما احوجنا واحوج الكتاب في القسم الثقافي لردودك هناك .._ 
_وكل عام وأنت بخير_ 


هي ظروف اتمنى ان تنتهي قريباً ..اعتذر عن التقصير ... 
احلام اعتذر حقاً فلم اعطي اسئلتك حقها في الرد لكنني تأخرت جداً على كرسي الاعتراف اعتذر من جميع الاعضاء تأخري في الاجابه على الاسئله ...دمتم جميعاً بالف خير ..وفي الختام لن اختار ضيفاً يجلس على كرسي الاعتراف بعدي فكما علمت هناك عدد من الضيوف لاول مره واترك الكلمه لغسان لتوضيح ذلك .. 
ملاحظه : مها وغسان رح يكسرو جره بعد ما قمت عن كرسي الاعتراف  :Cry2:

----------

